

WWU: Computer science department needs to step up to the future - jgesture
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/western-washington-provost-were-respect-computer-science-department

======
jerf
I smell politics. This is the university equivalent of how municipalities cut
police, fire, and teachers first, regardless of whether they are the actual
budget problem. It's designed to get people screaming and get their budget
restored so they don't have to make any cuts.

Barring sudden changes in the economy, though, this probably won't work to
avoid cuts from the legislature. There's a lot of ways this could play out. I
suppose my real point is to look to the larger picture; this isn't occurring
in isolation and I think there's a great deal more going on here than just the
first-order story.

------
jordohx
There are valid points on both sides of the debate. It's never a time to cut a
solid computer science department. The thought is ridiculous. That being said,
WWU is absolutely not on the same level as (UW) University of Washington (for
Computer Science and Engineering). I'm sure there's a lot of great talent at
WWU (as there is at any institution) but much blame _does_ fall on the
University for not doing enough outreach to industry and academia to improve
the quality of the department and reputation of students. If you want your
University to thrive, push _all_ you have into improving your CSE department,
instead of cutting it. WWU, this is your chance to either make something of
yourself, or crawl into a hole and die as a liberal arts ghetto, contributing
no _real_ value to society. (edited to cut down the snark)

------
herdrick
_Riordan said the computer science department could be doing more... in terms
of forging ties with technology leaders..._

It's funny, WWU CS has a repuation for being a very pro-Microsoft department.
Not sure what's really going on here.

------
ansy
I'd have to guess WWU is disappointed its CS department isn't self sustaining
from grant money so this is a kick in the pants to the faculty. It is my
impression, which could be wrong, that most academic computer science is money
making, attracting more research grant money than it has students and faculty
to complete. Better CS departments draw huge funds to build its own buildings
and name them after the famous alumnus who coughed up the most cash. The fact
this CS department is dependent on the school's budget and not vice versa is
telling something isn't right.

